# S6 exhaust



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

Hey there, It looks like I'll need to replace my rear muffler very soon. Previous owner installed Scorpion exhaust on the car, but I can't find mufflers for it anywhere. What options are out there?


----------

